# سر الزيجة - القس أنطونيوس فكري



## النهيسى (10 مارس 2012)

* سر الزيجة - القس أنطونيوس فكري
*
*
سر الزيجة*


-        الزواج سُنَّة إلهية لإعمار الأرض وحفظ النوع البشري.

    "أثمروا واكثروا واملأوا الأرض" (تك 27: 1، 28).

    "ليس جيداً أن يكون آدم وحده فأصنع له معيناً نظيره" (تك18:2).

    "يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بإمرأته ويكونان جسداً واحداً" (تك24:2).

-  والسيد المسيح جعل الزواج سر إلهي "ما جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان" (مت6:19) لذلك صار الزواج من أسرار الكنيسة. والسيد بارك عرس قانا الجليل (يو1:2-11) ومنع الطلاق إلاّ لعلة الزنا (مت9:19).

-  ويقول بولس الرسول عنه "سر عظيم" وشبه علاقة المسيح بكنيسته بعلاقة الرجل بزوجته (أف22:5-33). وذلك فإتحاد بهذه الصورة يجب أن يتم بنعمة إلهية، أي بعمل الروح القدس الذي يعطي للعروسين محبة روحانية متبادلة تحفظهم من الخلاف العادي والكراهية فتحفظ سلامة الأسرة. ولكن هذه المحبة تزداد لو حافظ العروسين على علاقتهم بالله في جهاد مستمر.


----------



## النهيسى (10 مارس 2012)

*غايات الزواج
*


1)  تعاون الزوجين (تك18:2)

2)  حفظ النوع الإنساني.

3)  الحماية من الزنا (1كو2:7)

-  يمنع إرتباط المؤمن بغير المؤمن، وإلاّ فكيف يوحد الروح القدس بينهما، وكيف يجاهد كلاهما ليحفظا نعمة الروح القدس إن وجدت أصلاً، لكنها لن توجد فالزواج ليس زواج إلهي أي بواسطة الروح القدس على يد كاهن.


-  الرسول بولس يفضل البتولية وإن لم يمكن فليتزوج المرء. وعليه إن ماتت زوجته أن لا يتزوج ثانية. وإن لم يقدر فليتزوج فالتزوج خيرٌ من التحرق. ومن هذا نفهم أن الزواج بأكثر من واحدة هو شيء مرفوض في المسيحية فالله خلق الإنسان من البدء هكذا رجل وإمرأة واحدة، وهكذا دخل نوح وبنيه للفلك، بل وهكذا كانت الحيوانات في الفلك. أما تعدد الزوجات في العهد القديم فكان لقساوة القلوب. وحتى البتوليون هم ثمرة زواج.

-  يعقد عقد الزواج بإسم ربنا يسوع المسيح. والبركة تكون من الثالوث، لذلك فهناك 3 رشومات (بالآب والإبن والروح القدس يتقدس الزواج) ولكن نقول بإسم ربنا يسوع المسيح

1) فكل نعمة حصلنا عليها هي بإسمه (يو16:1 + يو23:16)، اسمه اى بقوة عمل صليبه .

2)  الزواج هو رسم لعلاقة المسيح بكنيسته (أف5)

-  خلق حواء من جنب آدم يشير لأن الله أراد أن يكون الرجل والمرأة جسداً واحداً وكما خرجت حواء من جنب آدم خرجت الكنيسة من جنب المسيح (دم للتقديس وماء للولادة الجديدة ودم للحياة في الإفخارستيا)


----------



## النهيسى (10 مارس 2012)

سر كرامة الزواج



إن الله هو الذي أراده وباركه وتممه، فالله طرف ثالث في العلاقة بين الرجل والمرأة، والروح القدس يعطي نعمة للعروسين هي نعمة محبة وإرتباط روحي وليس إرتباط جسدي فقط. ويلبس العروسين أكاليل كتكليل لهما على حفظ عذراويتهما وبكوريتهما إلى لحظة الإكليل. لذلك فصلاة زواج الأرامل هي صلاة توبة بلا أكاليل. لذلك قال بولس الرسول "ليكن الزواج مكرَّماً عند كل واحد والمضجع غير نجس" (عب4:13).


----------



## النهيسى (10 مارس 2012)

*سر الزواج
*


الزواج في العالم هو لتكوين أسرة ولتكوين حياة اجتماعية ولحماية الإنسان من أخطاء الشهوة الجنسية.

أما الزواج في المسيحية فهو بالإضافة لما سبق ذكره فهو علاقة ثلاثية بين الزوج وزوجته والله.

فبينما أن سر المعمودية يجعل المعمد في المسيح عضو حي وخليه حية في جسد المسيح. فإن سر الزواج يجعل الزوجين واحد في المسيح كخلية حية مثمرة لزيادة الكنيسة ونموها عددياً.

ولأن الله شريك للأسرة فهو:-           
1-      يكون هو رأسها، موجوداً في البيت ويباركه ويظلل عليه ويستر عليه ويضم أعضاء البيت بحنانه.

2-      يقول الكتاب "ما جمعه الله..." فالله الذي جمع الزوجين ليضمن نجاح هذه الأسرة يملأها من نعمة المحبة، وهذه المحبة هي محبة روحانية أي محبة مصدرها الروح القدس الذي ناله الزوجان في السر.  لكن كأي نعمة فهي تحتاج للجهاد حتى تستمر وتنمو.  والمحبة الروحانية غير المحبة الجسدانية.  فهذه الأخيرة مصدرها الاحتياج الجسدي لكلا الطرفين لبعضهما البعض.  وبينما أن المحبة الجسدية من سماتها أنها تتناقص سريعاً بسبب الخلافات الطبيعية بين الزوج والزوجة، نجد أن المحبة الروحانية تزداد مع الزمن حتى لو لم يكن هناك علاقات جسدية. وهذه المحبة هي نعمة غير منظورة يحصل عليها الزوجين بصلاة السر.

3-      الزوجين الذين يأتون للكنيسة للزواج طالبين هذه النعمة ويطلبون هذه الشركة والوحدة في المسيح، قابلين أن يملكوا الله على بيتهم وعلى حياتهم يجعلهم الله ملوكاً وكهنة.

4-      طبيعة المحبة التي يعطيها الله وهي المحبة الروحانية هي محبة على شكل محبة الله، هي باذلة، يبذل فيها كل طرف نفسه وما يملك للآخر.

5-      عموماً فالإنسان ينتمي لله بصفة أساسية وليس لإنسان آخر فنحن من الله وراجعين لله، فإن لم يكن الله شريكاً أساسياً في حياة وبيت الزوجين، فهناك إحتمال كبير لفشل هذا المشروع وهذا ما قاله السيد المسيح "لأنكم بدوني لا تقدرون أن تفعلوا شيئاً" (يو5:15).  . لذلك فالله هو الذي يجمع الزوجين، ويجمعهم فيه، ويوحدهم فيه.

6-      من عظمة سر الزواج أن بولس الرسول شبه علاقة الرجل بزوجته بعلاقة المسيح بكنيسته (أف22:5-33).

7-      ليس معنى أن الله يعطى الزوجين محبة روحانية أن هناك خطأ في العلاقة الجسدية، وبولس يشرح أن هذه العلاقات طاهرة "ليكن الزواج مكرماً عند كل واحد والمضجع غير نجس" (عب4:13) وهذه العلاقة طاهرة فالله هو الذي أسسها حين قال "ليترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكون كلاهما جسداً واحداً" (تك24:2). فقوله جسداً واحداً معناه العلاقات الجسدية (راجع 1كو16:6).

8- ولكن بولس الرسول يوصى بأن تكون هناك فترة يقضيها الزوجين بدون علاقات جسدية، ويتفرغوا للصلاة والصوم. وفي هذه الفترة يتذوقا أفراح المحبة الإلهية حين يكرسا كل طاقاتهما لمحبة الله وراجع (1كو7: 32 – 34) وفي هذه الآيات نرى أن كل طرف من الزوجين ينشغل بالآخر، أما المتبتل لا ينشغل سوى بالله. ولذلك بدأ بولس الرسول هذا الأصحاح بأنه "حسن للرجل ان لا يمس امرأة" حتى يتكرس بكل عواطفه لحب الله فيرتفع من مستوى الملذات الجسدية إلى الأفراح الروحية وهى أثمن بما لا يقاس. وراجع في هذا تفسير الإصحاح السابع من رسالة كورنثوس الاولى. ولكن على أن يكون هذا بالاتفاق بين الزوجين حسب قول بولس الرسول.

9- الذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان = هناك زواج مدني وهو سنة إلهية منذ بدء الخليقة (تك1 ، 2) ولكن الزواج في المسيحية مختلف، فالزواج يكون ببركة خاصة من الله وبسماح منه وعن طريق وكلاؤه من الكهنة. لماذا؟ ببساطة فالمسيحي حين تعمد فهو صار عضوا في جسد المسيح وخلية حية في جسده. وأي تغيير في صفته لا بد أن يكون بسماح وبركة ونعمة خاصة يعطيها الله للزوجين ليكونا جسدا واحدا في المسيح، وخلية متكاثرة في جسده. فهل يحق للمسيحي أن يتزوج زواجا مدني وهو عضو في جسد المسيح دون بركة وإذن من رأس الجسد؟ لذلك يقول الذي جمعه الله...


----------



## النهيسى (10 مارس 2012)

*طقس سر الزواج*



1-      تبدأ الصلوات بإعلان الزواج ويكون هذا على ثلاث دفعات بإسم الآب والابن والروح القدس. ليبارك الثالوث القدوس في هذا السر.

2-                       كالعادة تأتى صلاة الشكر بعد ذلك فنحن لا نبدأ أي صلاة بغير الشكر.

3-       تأتى بعد ذلك صلاة الثياب وبعدها نلبس العريس وعروسه ثياباً، إشارة لنعمة الله التي تحل عليهما وتستر عليهما وتبارك في حياتهما.

4-                       يأتي البولس بعد ذلك من رسالة أفسس الإصحاح الخامس وفيه:


                                أ‌-        على النساء أن يخضعن لرجالهن.

                             ب‌-     علاقة الزوج بزوجته هي رسم لعلاقة المسيح بكنيسته.

        ت‌-  كما أحب المسيح كنيسته هكذا فليحب الرجل إمرأته، وكما تخضع الكنيسة للمسيح هكذا فلتخضع المرأة لرجلها، وكما بذل المسيح نفسه عن كنيسته هكذا فليبذل الرجل نفسه عن زوجته، إذاً الخضوع ليس سيادة وتملك بل هو محبة. هو محبة وليس قهر. هو خضوع وليس خنوع.

5-      ثم نسمع المزمور والإنجيل لنرى بركة الزواج في المزمور ونرى قانون الزواج في الإنجيل فحينما يجمع الله الزوجين فلا يجوز لأحد أن يفرقه.

6-                       وتأتى بعد هذا طلبات ليبارك الله في هذا الزواج.

7-      وبعد ذلك صلاة على الزيت ليرشم الكاهن العروسين، والزيت يشير لعمل الروح القدس دائماً والروح القدس هو الذي يبارك كل الأسرار وهو الذي يتمم السر، هو الذي يجعل الزوجين واحداً في المسيح، وهو الذي يعطى المحبة الروحانية في قلبيهما، وهو الذي يقرب بينهما بالرغم من الاختلافات الطبيعية في شخصياتهما.


----------



## النهيسى (10 مارس 2012)

*صلاة الإكليل



يصلى الكاهن على أكاليل يلبسها بعد ذلك للعروسين، وبسبب هذا يسمى السر كله صلاة الإكليل، فلماذا الأكاليل؟

        أ‌-  سمعنا من قبل أنها مكافأة لهما على حفظ أنفسهما في طهارة قبل الزواج، فكلاهما كان بكراً.

        ب‌-  من ملك الله على بيته وعلى حياته يجعله الله ملكاً ويلبسه إكليل، صار العريس ملكاً على أسرته والعروس ملكة في بيتها. 
        ت‌-  من يحصل على المحبة الباذلة الروحانية التي هي على شكل محبة المسيح لكنيسته ويستمر في هذه المحبة يكلل، ومن له هذه المحبة فملكوت الله في داخله، ومثل هذا يكلل، هم ليسوا ملوك في المجتمع بل في ملكوت الله الذي في داخلهم. 

        ث‌-  لذلك نسمع في صلاة الإكليل هذه العبارة "أكاليل مجد وكرامة" وكلمة مجد نسمع عنها في (زك5:2) حين يقول الله "أكون مجداً في وسطها"، ولأن الله في وسط هذه الأسرة فيكون لها مجد وكرامة.

        ج‌-  علاقة الزوج والزوجة مثلها بولس الرسول بعلاقة المسيح بكنيسته (عروسه). وبهذا يكون هذا الطقس مماثل لعلاقة المسيح الملك بعروسه (كنيسته) التي جعلها كنيسة ملوك وكهنة (رؤ1) ولهذا يستقبل العريس وعروسته في دخولهما الكنيسة بلحن إبؤورو (ملك السلام) لأن العريس هنا صار كملك مع عروسه الملكة ولذلك يكللوا كملك وملكة. ولذلك تجلس العروسة عن يمين عريسها كما قال المزمور "قامت الملكة عن يمينك" (مز9:45).



9-                       ثم تأتى صلاة حلول الروح القدس حين يصلى الكاهن :

كللهما بالمجد والكرامة أيها الآب أمين

باركهما أيها الابن الوحيد أمين

قدسهما أيها الروح القدس أمين

فالبركة هي بركة الثالوث.*


----------



## النهيسى (10 مارس 2012)

*صلاة التسليم في الزواج*



10-                 صلاة التسليم:


 هنا نرى حكمة الكنيسة في الصلاة التي يسلم فيها الكاهن العروس لعريسها.  فنسمع "يخضع كل منكما لصاحبه" أي يخضع الرجل لزوجته كما تخضع الزوجة لرجلها....  فهل يتعارض هذا مع قول بولس الرسول والنساء يخضعن لرجالهن؟

                                أ‌-        لا تعارض قطعاً.  فالكنيسة لا تفهم الكتاب بالحرف بل بالروح.

        ب‌-  والرجل حل عليه الروح القدس كما على المرأة في سر الميرون، والروح القدس يرشد الرجل كما يرشد المرأة ولذلك فعلى الرجل أن يسمع لصوت امراته فلعل صوتها هذا أو رأيها هذا هو صوت الروح القدس ينبهه إلى خطأ سوف يقع فيه لو نفذ رأيه.  وعموما في المسيحية "ليس ذكر وأنثى لأنكم جميعاً في المسيح يسوع" (غلا 3: 28).

        ت‌-  لكن إن أصر الرجل على رأيه فعلى المرأة أن تخضع لرجلها فالرجل هو رأس الأسرة وصاحب القرار وطبيعة العلاقة بين الرجل وزوجته إن الزوجة تحب إن يكون رجلها له القدرة على اتخاذ القرار.

        ث‌-  أخيراً نسمع قول بولس الرسول إن خضوعنا بعضنا لبعض دون كبرياء ودون قهر احد لأحد هو طريق لامتلائنا بالروح "أمتلاوا بالروح مكلمين بعضكم بعضاً بمزامير وتسابيح....   خاضعين بعضكم لبعض في خوف الله" (أف 5: 18-21) وبعد هذا مباشره يقول بولس الرسول والنساء فليخضعن لرجالهن (أف 5: 22) فيكون المعنى...  إن على الرجل والمرأة كليهما أن يخضع للآخر ليمتلئوا بالروح، ولكن إن أصر الرجل على موقفه فلتخضع المرأة حفاظاً على سلامة البيت وهدوءه



11-                 الوصايا : يأتى بعد ذلك وصايا الكنيسة لكلا الزوج والزوجة

12-     البركه الختامية : وهى صلوات طلب البركة للزوجين وأن يعطيهما الرب المحبة الروحانية تجمع بين قلبيهما وتكون هذه الصلاة وهم ساجدين أمام الهيكل.


----------



## النهيسى (10 مارس 2012)

*فترة الخطبة | عقد الأملاك | المسح بالزيت*
*
فترة الخطبة*

هي فترة إختبار يكون فيها الخطيب كأخ لخطيبته، وإذا لم يتفقا فهما ينفصلان، وكونهم ينفصلوا في أثناء الخطبة فهذا ليس بمشكلة، فالزواج هو الذي بلا إنفصال.
* 
عقد الأملاك*

يشير لأن كل منهما أصبح ملك الآخر وكل أملاك الرجل للمرأة والعكس. وكان هذا طقساً قديماً ويؤدى الآن مع طقس الإكليل.
* 
المسح بالزيت*

دليل حلول روح الله خلال صلاة الإكليل المقدس ويشير لأن الروح سيقدس حياتهما ويطرد عنهما الأرواح النجسة ويجمعهما في محبة روحانية، ويثبتهما في المسيح كجسد واحد، أو قل كخلية مثمرة.

منقول من الأنبا تكلا


----------

